# Sky broadband



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

We are thinking of getting sky+ and understand its cheaper if you go with sky broadband too....I havent so far heard good things about sky broadband....anyone got any positive experiences?


Thanks


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have sky broadband Jo, Before we moved i was on tiscali then we swopped to sky as i wanted the channels   and the broadband comes free (i have no upped to the £5 broadband package for downloading)

I havent had a problem with either, altho tiscali did have some competative offers to try and stop me going to sky, just really wanted the channels


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiya

I have Sky broadband, never had any problems


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

We had problems with the inital set up with them but no probs when it was up and running


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Was annoyed at having to pay £50 to move with them but have'nt had any problems with the Broadband.

KImxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

I was actually after sky+ (upgrading from sky) and they kept harping on about it being £50 cheaper with broadband.....however 3 friends have had probs with broadband where they managed to cut them off for 6w and 6w without ff is unthinkable  

Also we had terrible problems setting up sky originally (ended up gettin a year free as they were just a nightmare kept cancelling and then turning up refusing to install etc).

Hey, Im with Virgin internet atm perhaps I could look at virgin media instead rofl - ah of course no skysports....


----------

